# Converting a chicken coop into a mini-shed.



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm not so sure I even want to put my meeses outside simply because living on the East Coast means lots and lots of changing weather. However, I'd like to talk hypothetically here. 

This chicken coop that I have restored is quite old in reality. I got it back in high school, years ago, but I've managed to pick out the majority of the rotted wood, stain it, fill the holes with wood filler, and then re-stain it again. It's not done yet, but it looks pretty neat. And of course I've cleaned it first! Haha.

The dimensions are exactly 4 ft long x 4 ft wide (so 16 square feet of space) and it is 2 ft high. I plan to create different sections within it, of course, but that will probably be the last thing I do.

I will cover the wire mesh in front with fiberglass screen material to keep out the mosquitoes and bugs, so hopefully there wouldn't be any worries there. I have nearly finished water-proofing the top, so rain should not be an issue.. The floor would be covered in this extra kitchen tile-like stuff - made of vinyl, I think?

What I really need would be advice on insulation and temperature/humidity moderation. If it were up to me, I would install a night vision (infrared) webcam that would send a constant feed back to my computer (thus letting me keep and eye on them while not disturbing them). I'd also install a heating cooling system. If only I had the money for all that! 

Anyway, have any of you ever done something similar to this before (such as make a shed for your meese)? I would really, really love to hear any tips you can offer and if this could ultimately even be a plausible housing environment.


----------

